# Repair Manual Powermore engines



## Handcannon (May 8, 2019)

Looking for repair manual for MTD Powermore 159cc ohv vertical shaft engine that came on a Remington 22 inch walk behind trimmer. Mainly need torque specs for head replacement and valve settings. Thanks for any help.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Professional Shop Manuals and Proceedures Home


----------

